# Plant growth slowed, now algae taking over.



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

What are you ammonia and nitrate levels, are you dosing any ferts? Also, how heavily stocked is this tank? Lights?


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Common problem, the growth of a newly setup low tank is misleading. Like your experiencing now, things always slow down. 

Its very likely you tank has very low co2 levels and its the cause of most if not all your problems. I ran a 75g low tech for a year and now with a full pressurized system I can easily see the difference. All the issues I had before are gone, bottom line is if you increase co2 levels and can prevent them from fluctuating you will be off to a great start in fighting back the algae. 

Focus on growing healthy plants and not killing algae. Plants are made up of 40% or more of carbon, co2 is hands down the biggest contributing factor to healthy lush plant growth.


----------



## koiboi (Sep 4, 2011)

Hair algae is the devil. I agree with Philip above; and I'd add that you can pull clumps of it out by grabbing and kind of swirling your fingers around. The best way to get all of it out is, I've found, Amano shrimp. They make short work of it and add some interest to the tank. Be careful of acclimation though, many times shrimp in LFS are in tanks that have no CO2. They need to be slowly acclimated or they will not last long. Getting them from stores that specialize in plants and run CO2 helps but that isn't always an option. Once settled, they are hardy little lawn mowers.


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

Maybe its possible that your plants have depleted the soil of its nutrients? Im not sure how long soil normaly last though. It could be that the plants no longer have nutrients to grow while the algae can grow with very little nutrients. the algae has probably started taking off because there is no longer anything to compete with it for nutrients.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Soil, as a source of nutrients, can last a long time with low light, but it isn't going to work out well for very long with high light. What lighting are you using, what model lighting fixture, etc.? Algae often results from using more light than you need.


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a question. Im not experienced with low tech, dirt set ups. If c02 is the issue. Could you do low light and put in an air stone? Would that be enough to supplement a low light, set up with enough c02?


----------



## Lorax84 (Mar 24, 2011)

With a low tech tank it's all about balancing light, nutrients and carbon. You don't need CO2 to get rid of the algae. What kind of photoperiod do you have? What tank maintenance are you doing? WHat all is going into the tank and what [plants are you growing?


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

There's many possibilities. It's been mentioned about depleting the soil but it could also be something building up in the soil.

I found this book to be the most comprehensive and scientific resource thus far for low tech tanks and it covers many of the possible causes of what you are experiencing.

http://www.amazon.com/Ecology-Planted-Aquarium-Diana-Walstad/dp/0967377366


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

check out how I solved those problems! https://aquariumexperiments. No substrate, filters, or air tanks. NFSA is what I call it. Huge change in health of my tanks.


----------

